# Green Mountain Grill Davy Crockett WIFI



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 17, 2019)

I setup my WIFI in my pellet Grill to connect to my kitchen wifi access point. 

When the pellet grill is not in use, I unplug is and put is somewhere safe. 

When I am ready to use it again. I plug it in however it seems to forget the wifi settings and I have to run though the setup again on my phone. 

Its like the machine has no ability to remember my settings if its unplugged. 

Can anyone tell me if my machine is defective or just poorly design? 

Thanks.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 18, 2019)

Sounds like your smoker doesn't have the ability to store that info when there is no power to the unit.  My printer is the same way.  If I unplug the power, everything is lost.  Some computers have a very small battery on the motherboard to store important info in case of a power loss.   It sounds like your unit doesn't have that capability.  I could certainly be wrong, so I would call customer service and ask them.  BTW, welcome to the SMF!


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 18, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Sounds like your smoker doesn't have the ability to store that info when there is no power to the unit.  My printer is the same way.  If I unplug the power, everything is lost.  Some computers have a very small battery on the motherboard to store important info in case of a power loss.   It sounds like your unit doesn't have that capability.  I could certainly be wrong, so I would call customer service and ask them.  BTW, welcome to the SMF!



Thanks you for the kind words. I love the hat by the way, I am sure you get compliments all the time on it. 

I realize that BBQ and computers/WIFI don't traditional go together but I know on my SD card for my digital camera, if I take it out of the camera the data is still stored on it even without a battery. 
I also know what you are talking about with the round quarter shaped battery on the motherboard to keep the information in the bios. 

It sounds like something that should really be corrected in the next version. 
I did contact support and I got some generic answer like " call us later so we can trouble shoot it" There may not be anything to troubleshoot is because of a design flaw. 

Practically speaking, these particular model is suppose to be the "portable" tailgate model or the one you bring on a camping trip or carry with  you on an RV. Even if you are not taking it places, there is an extension cord going to it that you would not want to leave plugged in 24/7. There really should be some kind of memory on it or even an SD card slot. I can't imaging the wifi router name, user name and password is going to take up that much data. 

I wonder if the Traeger WiFIre grill does the same thing with forgetting user settings when unplugged. 

Hopefully another Davy Crocket owner can let us know if he has experience the same issue as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 18, 2019)

I would check your smoker for a little button battery. It may need replacing.


----------



## Jnoone (Jul 18, 2019)

You may have a bad unit... I always unplug mine after use.  The next time I plug it in, it connects to my wifi.  i have a daniel boone, but I would think the electronics are similar.


----------



## winsa12 (Jul 18, 2019)

Same here. I unplug my DB regularly.

My experience with GMG CS has been great. If you're at the grill they should be able to walk you through it. This sounds like a situation where they will probably send you a new WiFi module...


----------



## bregent (Jul 18, 2019)

Wifi settings for devices are typically stored in non volatile ram - they don't require a battery of any kind to preserve memory. Think of all of the IoT devices out there. As others have stated, contact GMG. You either have a bad controller or something setup incorrectly.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 18, 2019)

I originally considered it must have been a defective product but I just received this answer from  GMG _".... It depends which type of grill you have. The prime grills and the Davy Crockett grills, when you unplug them, you would have to go through the connection process again when you plug them back in. With the choice DB and JB grills, they should retain the WiFi information when you switch them off." 
_
If they have the technology to store the settings when unplugged( the non volatile ram I assume), then they should really extend this to every WIFI grill they have. 

Especially on a portable grill that is prone to being unplugged and move around different places. 

My point of view is that I setup the grill and it works great with the app however the next time I start up the grill and press the connection button it said " No Grill found on network" and I get increasing frustrated and figure it must be a fluke. 

This is really something they should address in future models in my honest opinion. 

Thanks for trying to help me figure this out. I appreciate it. 
_
_


----------



## bregent (Jul 18, 2019)

JohnnyDangerDude said:


> he prime grills and the Davy Crockett grills, when you unplug them, you would have to go through the connection process again when you plug them back in.



Wow, that's just lame. I probably have 40 different internet connected devices, and none require setting up Wifi if power is lost. I have $15 IoT devices that don't have that problem.

Somehow I think you have a defective unit and the tech didn't fully understand your question. I just can't imagine how they could design it without considering how much hassle it would be to reconfigure each time - doesn't make sense.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 18, 2019)

bregent said:


> Wow, that's just lame. I probably have 40 different internet connected devices, and none require setting up Wifi if power is lost. I have $15 IoT devices that don't have that problem.
> 
> Somehow I think you have a defective unit and the tech didn't fully understand your question. I just can't imagine how they could design it without considering how much hassle it would be to reconfigure each time - doesn't make sense.



Yes, this is extremely annoying and short sighted.

To make matters worse, it won't even remember your WIFI password so it defaults back to the serial number of the unit which is located on a sticker in the manual(which I have lost). So in other words the password defaults back to something that no one is going to remember so I can't even make a direct connection with my phone.  I guess they don't want hackers spying on the internal temperature of your steak.  The entire thing turns into a bigger pain then its worth and I end up not having the ability to monitor and change temperature from anywhere in the world.

The WIFI was one of the reason that steered me towards this model and it would have worked so well had they just giving this ability of memory when unplugged. Probably the smallest amount of memory would have been enough.

Maybe I can ask them to consider fixing this in the future but people who already purchased it will still be out of luck.

Thanks.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 18, 2019)

JohnnyDangerDude said:


> I originally considered it must have been a defective product but I just received this answer from  GMG _".... It depends which type of grill you have. The prime grills and the Davy Crockett grills, when you unplug them, you would have to go through the connection process again when you plug them back in. With the choice DB and JB grills, they should retain the WiFi information when you switch them off."
> _
> If they have the technology to store the settings when unplugged( the non volatile ram I assume), then they should really extend this to every WIFI grill they have.
> 
> ...



That’s crazy. 

Even my 50 dollar Roku and Amazon Fire Stick will remember their settings if disconnected.


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 18, 2019)

That's an odd choice by GMG, especially for their latest and greatest Prime lineup.  I would expect any similar grill to retain the settings when unplugged.  If that's not the case I guess I'll be looking at other products when the time comes.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 18, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> That's an odd choice by GMG, especially for their latest and greatest Prime lineup.  I would expect any similar grill to retain the settings when unplugged.  If that's not the case I guess I'll be looking at other products when the time comes.



Wait, you mean this thing is new? I was just thinking it was like out of date technology from like 10 years ago. I did not realize this is a new product.

This is kind of outrageous that they would design a new product to do something like that?

You know there is a basic level of service that people expect from products.

You don't have to ask if your new smart phone can make phone calls. Its a given. You don't have to ask if your new refrigerator can keep things cold. That is a given. So you should have to ask if your brand new WIFI product which cost hundreds of dollars can keep the  network settings when unplugged. That should also be a given. This is not a VCR from the early 80's here.

The very nature of the product is to be taken out, used then placed back in storage being their smallest lightest portable grill. I have orange extension cord which is a trip hazard when this grill is plugged in. We are talking about wifi router/access point name and password being stored. Its not the library of congress here.

I wonder if they intentionally did not provide this in order to bait and switch you to a more expensive grill  or if it was just an oversight in development.

Those other grills they say that actually work with storage the settings. Are those newer or older than the Davy Crockett ?

Maybe there should be a class action lawsuit over this.

I don't have the money to fight a lawsuit like that but I would gladly join one if someone decided to fight them on it.

I know from my point of view, I never even considered this was deleting the settings and going to factory reset every time it was unplugged. I was thinking it must have been a freak occurrence and after a while I was like " Why does this darn App never find the grill on the network"

I am going to ask them if they plan on fixing this issue or if they are leaving their loyal customers with a defective product.

Thanks.


----------



## Jnoone (Jul 18, 2019)

JohnnyDangerDude said:


> I originally considered it must have been a defective product but I just received this answer from  GMG _".... It depends which type of grill you have. The prime grills and the Davy Crockett grills, when you unplug them, you would have to go through the connection process again when you plug them back in. With the choice DB and JB grills, they should retain the WiFi information when you switch them off."
> _
> If they have the technology to store the settings when unplugged( the non volatile ram I assume), then they should really extend this to every WIFI grill they have.
> 
> ...


I don’t think this is correct. I have a Daniel Boone prime and unplug it for days at a time. When I plug it back in it connects to my WiFi every time.


----------



## bregent (Jul 19, 2019)

Jnoone said:


> I don’t think this is correct. I have a Daniel Boone prime and unplug it for days at a time. When I plug it back in it connects to my WiFi every time.



And I haven't heard anyone else mention it. That's why I think the tech didn't understand the problem. I'd call them back, hopefully get a different support tech, and explain the problem again. There's no way it was designed like that.


----------



## Jabiru (Jul 19, 2019)

That isn’t right mate, as menTioned above, call support again. Mine is unplugged most of the time, wifi connects every time I plug back in.


----------



## winsa12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Agree with above. Make sure you call the right tech support line- one is for wifi/network and another is for the actual grill. Your manual has both phone numbers. Or do it over email. Clearly one Choice owner has already contradicted the message you got from GMG. 

If that doesn't work return it to the store you bought it from. You've obviously learned it doesn't work like every other wifi connected devise in the world. 

I am pretty sure a class action lawsuit is unnecessary. But you do you.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 24, 2019)

Jnoone said:


> I don’t think this is correct. I have a Daniel Boone prime and unplug it for days at a time. When I plug it back in it connects to my WiFi every time.



This is what support wrote me 

"
_It depends which type of grill you have. The prime grills and the Davy Crockett grills, when you unplug them, you would have to go through the connection process again when you plug them back in. With the choice DB and JB grills, they should retain the WiFi information when you switch them off. Please give us a call if you have any further questions.

Thank you, 
Nick C. 
App Support 
800-603-3398 Ext. 15 "
_
So I assume when she said "choice DB" she is talking about Daniel Boone which is what you have and that works for days at a time however the one I have apparently will have 100% of the configuration lost the second power is loss which is absurd considering its a model that is design to be moved around a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 24, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> That isn’t right mate, as menTioned above, call support again. Mine is unplugged most of the time, wifi connects every time I plug back in.



Do you have a  Davy Crockett or another model of pellet grill? 

I will call them on the phone tomorrow and confirm these are design this way. 

Perhaps a oversight design flaw that was correct on later grills? Does anyone know when then Davy Crockett was released compared to the ones they have working after being unplugged for a short period of time? 

The only reason I can think more people have not been alerted to this is perhaps a lot of buyers just chalk it up to to not understanding wifi networks or smart phones. I wonder how many negative reviews for the app can be contributed to this wifi settings/password/access point being deleted after any power interruption?  
I will call tomorrow and reconfirm this is by design and not a defective unit. 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 24, 2019)

bregent said:


> And I haven't heard anyone else mention it. That's why I think the tech didn't understand the problem. I'd call them back, hopefully get a different support tech, and explain the problem again. There's no way it was designed like that.


I hope you are  right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 24, 2019)

winsa12 said:


> Agree with above. Make sure you call the right tech support line- one is for wifi/network and another is for the actual grill. Your manual has both phone numbers. Or do it over email. Clearly one Choice owner has already contradicted the message you got from GMG.
> 
> If that doesn't work return it to the store you bought it from. You've obviously learned it doesn't work like every other wifi connected devise in the world.
> 
> I am pretty sure a class action lawsuit is unnecessary. But you do you.



I don't have the time or money for class action lawsuits but I can tell you about lemon laws and cars. I know that the car manufacturer will act like the problem you are experiences has only happen to you. Then you might find out  years later there is a class action lawsuit effecting thousands of people. I heard a story from a lemon law attorney on youtube that one of his clients(after being told he was the only one experiencing the problem) asked people in the waiting room if anyone else had the problem he was experience and everyone raised their hand. 

I do know people buying the grill expect the WIFI to work even after minor power interruptions since its a long process to setup wifi again. 

I will let you know how it goes after I call them and speak to a different agent. 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Jul 25, 2019)

I could not get anyone on the phone today but I finally got this reply from GMG. 

"
Hi,
We are currently working on a fix for this issue. 
Best
GMG
" 

I hope this is for real and they are not just playing lip service. 

If the Grill's hardware is not able to retain even the smallest amount of memory, then perhaps the information could be stored on the APP and communicated to the grill on startup. 

I'm talking about storing the grill's serial number so it can directly connect with the grill as well as the SSID of your WIFI as well as the saved user name and password. 

Its amazing, there is just 3 pieces of data not being stored that is causing so much trouble. SSID, User name, Password. 

Lets wait and see if GMG is really going to fix this.


----------



## Jabiru (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a prime Jim Bowie and I do not have this issue.

Mate that support guy is incorrect. You need to speak to someone else.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 25, 2019)

JohnnyDangerDude said:


> I could not get anyone on the phone today but I finally got this reply from GMG.
> 
> "
> Hi,
> ...



That’s crazy.

What do they expect for you to do in the meantime while they “work on a fix for that issue”?

Of course do as you feel best. But were it me, I’d take it right back to them, demand my money back, and tell them to call me when they get it worked out.


----------



## JohnnyDangerDude (Dec 10, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> That’s crazy.
> 
> What do they expect for you to do in the meantime while they “work on a fix for that issue”?
> 
> Of course do as you feel best. But were it me, I’d take it right back to them, demand my money back, and tell them to call me when they get it worked out.



I am lucky in that I also own a Akorn Kamado and Webber smocky joe jr. to help me out until this fix was done. I did finally contact them back and they told me the fix was done and it should be working but I have not tested it myself since my pellet grill is now in my basement storage. Next time I try it out, I will let you know if it actually works or not. 

Thanks.


----------

